# طلب شرح مبسط لأجزاء دارة التحكم بالستبر موتور



## dany6 (18 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم
انا طالب نظم حاسوب وأعمل في مجال البرمجة و معلوماتي الالكترونية ضعيفة نوعا ما
ارغب من اصحاب الخبرة مساعدتي في شرح مبسط واعطائي الافكار الرئيسية عن اجزاء هذه الدارة
واطلب اعطائي فكرة عن المدخلات لهذه الدارة
مع العلم اني اريد ان اصمم دارة للتحكم بذراع روبوت باستخدام avr 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ahmed es (19 يوليو 2011)

l297 هى دائرة متكاملة لنظام قيادة محرك خطوة توصل على دائرة H-bridge لتوصيل الجهود المناسبة للملفات
وفى حالتك هى متكاملة أيضا dual H-bridge l298 تتحمل تقريبا حتى 2.5 امبير

تم تكرار هذه المجموعة 3 مرات للتحكم على ما يبدوا فى ثلاث محاور ل CNC وتم توصيل إشارات التحكم STEP DIR بمنفذ الطابعة للحاسب

ووضع المصمم أيضا منفذ اخر للتوسعة اذا اردت توصيل دائرة اخرى عليها


----------



## dany6 (19 يوليو 2011)

مشكور جداً اخي احمد
اذا اردت التعامل مع محرك خطوي صغير 250 ميلي امبير هل يكفي استخدام L297 معه 
ولماذا هنا استخدم l298 
وشكرا


----------



## ahmed es (21 يوليو 2011)

يا أخى l297 هى دائرة قيادة وليست قدرة أى انها تعمل مع جميع المواتير

أما l298 فهى دائرة H-bridge تستعمل لعكس القطبية على ملفات الموتور لتحريكه

وللإجابة على سؤالك نعم تصلح لقيادة محركك الصغير

لكن تنفيذ الدائرة بالكامل يقود 3 محركات وجب عليك تعديلها اذا اردت قيادة محرك واحد


----------



## walid_022 (22 يوليو 2011)

اعتقد ان هذه الدارة ليس بها الحماية الكافية لمنفذ الطابعة (db25) اذ يمكنه ان يصاب بعطب إذا وقع مشكل بالدارة


----------



## dany6 (23 يوليو 2011)

مشكورين جداً على المساعدة لقد قمت بتعديل الدارة والتحكم فيها عن طريق متحكم avr ولكن لدي استفسار 
ماهو عمل الديودات عند خرج L298 ولماذا يجب ان تكون ultra fast وعلى اي اساس اختار الtrr الخاص بها


----------



## elgreetly (26 يناير 2015)

رائع


----------

